# angels' ministrations



## Preach (Mar 7, 2006)

In Matthew 4:11, we read that angels came and ministered unto Christ after the Devil left Him. It's my understanding that the greek sets forth two verbs in this verse differently which seems to imply that the angels ministered to the Lord throughout the 40 days of temptation.

Can anyone help me with the Greek (if this is applicable)?

"In Christ",
Bobby


----------

